# From the USPS



## beekeeper (Aug 18, 2002)

*EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY*

Commercial Airlines will no longer accept ("LIVES") to transport as mail. If you have any known customers that normally send or receive birds, crickets, BEES, reptiles, etc. please make sure you inform them NOW that we can no longer accept as mail ... (Express Mail, Priority, etc.) so they can make other arrangements. They may have to contact the airlines to ship as cargo.

As of right now if they are mailing to a local detination we can send them via truck.

Signed:

Jeanne Salanger

ESS-Albany, NY District

315-452-2308


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Is this nation wide or a local thing, and does it have anything 2 do with homeland security????


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is an on going problem. Bird shippers have been fighting it for several years and have a lobby in congress. I believe PETA and such are behind it. JMHO. There is more info on the poultry board.


----------

